# Eurovision



## Northerner (May 29, 2010)

OK, I know aymes and sacredheart are going to be watching - anyone else? The first one I remember watching was when Sandie Shaw won with 'Puppet on a String'! No stupid costumes and dancers - just a great song!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nrs8CgpH980

My favourite ever Eurovison song was Hungary's 1994 entry - absolutely beautiful!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iEYt1kd1K1g&NR=1

I think our song this time has NO chance, it's a 'nothing' song, sorry Josh. I predict 10 points...


----------



## aymes (May 29, 2010)

This is this year's entry from The Netherlands, it didn't make it through the semi finals unfortunately but this sums up what Eurovision is to me....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wzRHqOSg--s

I agree, our entry this year is awful, we'll be bottom 3 for sure. However, I still have my flag ready to cheer it on regardless!


----------



## Northerner (May 29, 2010)

Haha! Classic stuff  Better than ours!


----------



## SacredHeart (May 29, 2010)

I found one of my favourite ever entries on youtube and spotify last night - Latvia's from 2008. You just don't get enough Latvian singing pirates during the rest of the year! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_dNB4g0AcH8


----------



## Northerner (May 29, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> I found one of my favourite ever entries on youtube and spotify last night - Latvia's from 2008. You just don't get enough Latvian singing pirates during the rest of the year!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_dNB4g0AcH8



Clearly a central tenet of Latvian culture! Har har, me hearties! I do sometimes watch and wonder how millions of years of evolution have brought us to this...Einstein, Shakespeare, Wolves of the Sea...


----------



## HelenP (May 29, 2010)

Haven't heard our entry this year, but I don't think I need to to know we don't stand an earthly!!

I usually watch from when the voting starts - I know it seems daft, when I haven't heard the songs but I've always love it, and think it's fun!

xx


----------



## Caroline Wilson (May 29, 2010)

I haven't watched it since the year Sir Cliff didn't win.


----------



## SacredHeart (May 29, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Clearly a central tenet of Latvian culture! Har har, me hearties! I do sometimes watch and wonder how millions of years of evolution have brought us to this...Einstein, Shakespeare, Wolves of the Sea...



You mean you don't find this to be the pinnacle of modern culture?  Avast!


----------



## lyndasw (May 29, 2010)

The guy singing for Cyprus this year actually went to school in Wales with my son's girlfriends brother lol!


----------



## SacredHeart (May 29, 2010)

Wow, that's a six degrees of separation if ever I heard one!


----------



## Northerner (May 29, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> Wow, that's a six degrees of separation if ever I heard one!



His name's not Kevin Bacon is it?


----------



## MargB (May 29, 2010)

I think the first one I remember is also when Sandie Shaw won!

I watched the first semi-finals and found them to be better than the final - not too much fancy graphics and seemed to be more friendly all round.  Didn't get to watch the second semi-finals but from the first the tune that kept going round in my head was the entry from Greece.


----------



## SacredHeart (May 29, 2010)

Northerner said:


> His name's not Kevin Bacon is it?



Haha! I always think of the one episode of Will & Grace I find funny when I see Kevin Bacon brought up.

'We're stalking Kevin Bacon!'


----------



## HelenM (May 29, 2010)

How to make someone feel old, this is the first one I remember ( though I was only 6 at the time I can still sing along with it.) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9UiWHrTncnk

 Looking at a list of entries the most recent one I can remember the words to from was Making Your Mind Up, Buck's Fizz backi in 1981, the rest of them are a blur.


----------



## Donald (May 29, 2010)

Can I be totally embarrassed by saying I actually went out and bought

Un banc, un arbre, une rue By Severine from 1971.


----------



## Northerner (May 29, 2010)

HelenM said:


> How to make someone feel old, this is the first one I remember ( though I was only 6 at the time I can still sing along with it.)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9UiWHrTncnk
> 
> Looking at a list of entries the most recent one I can remember the words to from was Making Your Mind Up, Buck's Fizz backi in 1981, the rest of them are a blur.



Haha! I was about 6 months old when that was on, but I remember it from the reference in the Monty Python 'Communist Quiz' http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dJ_bMBsPr6k 

Loved the painted backdrop - compare that to now! And just how old are TJ and PC? I can never work out the ages of people in the '50s!


----------



## Northerner (May 29, 2010)

Donald said:


> Can I be totally embarrassed by saying I actually went out and bought
> 
> Un banc, un arbre, une rue By Severine from 1971.



I liked that one too Donald! Didn't go so far as buying it though!


----------



## Donald (May 29, 2010)

Yes on 7 inch vinyl It is at the moment stuck in a box with my other singles and LP's in a cupboard under the stairs. I'll have to dig them out sometime when I find something to play them on.


----------



## Northerner (May 29, 2010)

Donald said:


> Yes on 7 inch vinyl It is at the moment stuck in a box with my other singles and LP's in a cupboard under the stairs. I'll have to dig them out sometime when I find something to play them on.



Just for you Donald: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L0u57zChtAg&feature=related


----------



## Donald (May 29, 2010)

Ah yes still sounds good as it did back then in the days of when I was Pure and Innocent youth. (Bends truth a little)


----------



## Northerner (May 29, 2010)

And so, three hours of torture begins!


----------



## Annimay (May 29, 2010)

The one I bought was Go by Gigliola Cinqetti which didn't even win - it was on in 1974, the year Abba won.  And yes, I've still got it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X7NKVuoUkNQ


----------



## SacredHeart (May 29, 2010)

Did anyone just see that random guy run onto Spain's entry, run into the crowd and be escorted off by security?!


----------



## Northerner (May 29, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> Did anyone just see that random guy run onto Spain's entry, run into the crowd and be escorted off by security?!



Missed it! I really must concentrate instead of tweeting! So that's where Leo Sayer retired to...


----------



## SacredHeart (May 29, 2010)

I'm waiting for an entry that doesn't sing flat!


----------



## Northerner (May 29, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> I'm waiting for an entry that doesn't sing flat!



This Norway one is a dirge - they obviously don't want to win again!


----------



## SacredHeart (May 29, 2010)

It's all a bit reminiscent of 'My Lovely Horse'


----------



## Northerner (May 29, 2010)

I like the traditional Moldovan costumes...


----------



## aymes (May 29, 2010)

Loving Moldova, especially the saxophonist!


----------



## MargB (May 29, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> It's all a bit reminiscent of 'My Lovely Horse'



LOL good old Fr Ted


----------



## Northerner (May 29, 2010)

It's Lyndasw's son's girlfriends brother


----------



## SacredHeart (May 29, 2010)

Moldova was HILARIOUS!


----------



## Northerner (May 29, 2010)

They could have got this lad a new guitar - what's with all the gaffa tape?

haha GN just said that too!


----------



## SacredHeart (May 29, 2010)

Wow, he really does sound like Tracy Chapman!


----------



## Northerner (May 29, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> Wow, he really does sound like Tracy Chapman!



Perhaps it's her son!  Not bad, but not Eurovision!


----------



## MargB (May 29, 2010)

This Belgium song reminded me of something else when it started.


----------



## Northerner (May 29, 2010)

MargB said:


> This Belgium song reminded me of something else when it started.



Fast Car, Tracey Chapman!


----------



## Northerner (May 29, 2010)

Now THIS is Eurovision!


----------



## MargB (May 29, 2010)

This one from Serbia is a bit bobbins.


----------



## SacredHeart (May 29, 2010)

Do you think this is after the Balkan vote, by any chance?


----------



## aymes (May 29, 2010)

Serbia, may be my new favourite!


----------



## Northerner (May 29, 2010)

I'm sure he said 'sminky pinky' then!


----------



## MargB (May 29, 2010)

Good old Graham Norton "it was not longer than the others, it just felt like it was"


----------



## Northerner (May 29, 2010)

Spain get to sing again!


----------



## Northerner (May 29, 2010)

Timewarp from the '70s Andy Williams show!


----------



## SacredHeart (May 29, 2010)

You may be blinded by reflections if you look directly at the Belarus entry!


----------



## SacredHeart (May 29, 2010)

BUTTERFLIES?!


----------



## Northerner (May 29, 2010)

Classic with the costumes!


----------



## MargB (May 29, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Spain get to sing again!



I didn't hear that!!!

This entry from Ireland is now supposed to be the favourite.


----------



## SacredHeart (May 29, 2010)

THe start of this irish one sounds like 'Rise' by Gabrielle


----------



## Northerner (May 29, 2010)

Justin Lee Collins is looking well!


----------



## Northerner (May 29, 2010)

Good one from Ireland!


----------



## Northerner (May 29, 2010)

Next: the Land that Lacks in Insulin...


----------



## MargB (May 29, 2010)

One og these Greek guys is trying to look like Kylie!!


----------



## SacredHeart (May 29, 2010)

As I just said on Twitter, do you think Greece would want to win? How could they afford it if they won? Also, isn't that Steve Brookstein?!


----------



## Northerner (May 29, 2010)

lordie another fiddle - just cos one won last year!


----------



## SacredHeart (May 29, 2010)

Wow....this is just dreadful.


----------



## aymes (May 29, 2010)

Are the male dancers wearing shell suits with ties????


----------



## MargB (May 29, 2010)

The UK one isn't really working - backing singers too prominent but that is the sound engineer really.


----------



## Northerner (May 29, 2010)

He blew that last note...


----------



## Northerner (May 29, 2010)

Agree with GN, far too fussy production - the song is good and the girl lovely!


----------



## shiv (May 29, 2010)

can i just clarify, they are missing Casualty for this?!?!?


----------



## Northerner (May 29, 2010)

Could do with a toilet break! Curse you BBC for not having adverts!


----------



## SacredHeart (May 29, 2010)

Turkey will win it.


----------



## Northerner (May 29, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Could do with a toilet break! Curse you BBC for not having adverts!



Ah! Albania, that will do (toddles out....)


----------



## Northerner (May 29, 2010)

ANOTHER fiddle!


----------



## Northerner (May 29, 2010)

Bjork???? She's let herself go!


----------



## aymes (May 29, 2010)

Ukraine dull dull dull


----------



## Northerner (May 29, 2010)

aymes said:


> Ukraine dull dull dull



Weird and screechy!


----------



## MargB (May 29, 2010)

France - also their official World Cup Song.


----------



## aymes (May 29, 2010)

Now France, this is proper eurovision!


----------



## MargB (May 29, 2010)

I never, ever know who is going to win!  Never.


----------



## Northerner (May 29, 2010)

Go France! Brilliant!


----------



## SacredHeart (May 29, 2010)

France was AMAZING! I love that it was totally the tune of 'Boom Boom Boom' by the Vengaboys


----------



## Northerner (May 29, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> France was AMAZING! I love that it was totally the tune of 'Boom Boom Boom' by the Vengaboys



Might even vote for them!


----------



## SacredHeart (May 29, 2010)

So far it's France or Turkey that will win in my eyes


----------



## Northerner (May 29, 2010)

MargB said:


> France - also their official World Cup Song.



I was thinking it has an African sound to it!


----------



## Northerner (May 29, 2010)

Russia is a dirge...


----------



## SacredHeart (May 29, 2010)

I'm ashamed to say I rather like it!


----------



## Northerner (May 29, 2010)

Armenia's looking good...cough!


----------



## MargB (May 29, 2010)

lol - it is supposed to be the song that counts.


----------



## SacredHeart (May 29, 2010)

No, that's how they get away with her singing about.....apricots....


----------



## SacredHeart (May 29, 2010)

Wow, this is like she's trying to be in a remake of My Fair Lady!


----------



## Northerner (May 29, 2010)

Israel obviously don't want to win!


----------



## MargB (May 29, 2010)

Almost at the end.


----------



## SacredHeart (May 29, 2010)

I'm gutted we have to hear Spain's again


----------



## Northerner (May 29, 2010)

Leona Lewis meets the Police!


----------



## Northerner (May 29, 2010)

Leona's winning x-factor song that is...


----------



## SacredHeart (May 29, 2010)

I just said this Northe!


----------



## MargB (May 29, 2010)

Deja Vu!

Here comes Spain again.


----------



## MargB (May 29, 2010)

I love the voting and the way it goes all over the place.


----------



## MargB (May 29, 2010)

Wonder if there will be other stage invasions next year so the country will get to perform and again - and be the last before the voting???


----------



## aymes (May 29, 2010)

I missed the stage invasion the first time round, must have thought it was part of the er
performance.....


----------



## MargB (May 29, 2010)

Ditto Aymes!


----------



## aymes (May 29, 2010)

My top 3 (yes we have score cards!) are Serbia Moldova and France, think it will be France, Denmark  or Turkey though!


----------



## SacredHeart (May 29, 2010)

At ours, we all pick a good one and a bad one. You have to take a penalty if your bad one scores. I've picked Turkey as my good one and Serbia as my bad.


----------



## Northerner (May 29, 2010)

France or Georgia for me, for...erm...different reasons 

On another note - Madcon are great!


----------



## SacredHeart (May 29, 2010)

I loved France so much - essence of Eurovision


----------



## Northerner (May 29, 2010)

LOVING the flashmob!


----------



## aymes (May 29, 2010)

I'm surprisingly impressed with this!


----------



## MargB (May 29, 2010)

That was brilliant!  Loved the guy in the North Sea!!!


----------



## Northerner (May 29, 2010)

Quote of the night on Twitter from David Schneider 'Nightmare! The guy who runs on from the audience has forgotten to come on! It's completely thrown them '


----------



## Northerner (May 29, 2010)

Why is Germany leading? Is it so they will bail out all the other failing countries? Oooo! Georgia just got 10 points - get in there...cough!


----------



## Northerner (May 29, 2010)

Surprised Ireland are doing so poorly


----------



## Northerner (May 29, 2010)

Still on for a bottom 3!


----------



## Northerner (May 29, 2010)

I agree with Graham - recount! Mind you, can you imagine Lily Allen being interviewed in German?


----------



## shiv (May 29, 2010)

people's thoughts on Graham Norton doing it?

why does everyone keep booing at Russia? did i miss something?


----------



## Northerner (May 29, 2010)

shiv said:


> people's thoughts on Graham Norton doing it?
> 
> why does everyone keep booing at Russia? did i miss something?



Charlie Brooker and David Schneider have been giving much better commentary on twitter, but probably not suited to BBC!


----------



## MargB (May 29, 2010)

They were booing during the semi-finals too.  Russia must have upset Norway in some way.


----------



## MargB (May 29, 2010)

I quite like Graham Norton doing it - had got totally fed up with Wogan but for everything, not just Eurovision.


----------



## Northerner (May 29, 2010)

MargB said:


> I quite like Graham Norton doing it - had got totally fed up with Wogan but for everything, not just Eurovision.



Agreed Marg - sometimes these traditions are boring, as was Wogan! GN makes a nice change.


----------



## Northerner (May 29, 2010)

Does Europe really hate us, or just the songs?


----------



## Donald (May 29, 2010)

bottom now


----------



## aymes (May 29, 2010)

Our song was bad, but not the worst surely!


----------



## MargB (May 29, 2010)

Possibly a mix of hating us and the crap song.


----------



## MargB (May 29, 2010)

I do think Norway have done a great job on presentation.  Surely they have been able to keep down the costs too.


----------



## MargB (May 29, 2010)

At least an "Old Europe" entry has won.


----------



## Northerner (May 29, 2010)

No. I was surprised at how badly Ireland did too. There were some dreadful songs, no way was ours the worst althogh probably deserving of bottom 3...


----------



## MargB (May 29, 2010)

Wonder where she learnt her English??  Very strange.


----------



## lyndasw (May 29, 2010)

Germany   I hate the song


----------



## Northerner (May 29, 2010)

So Dick van Dyke/Eliza Doolittle wins! Would be interesting if they could analyse the demographic of viewers/voters.


----------



## Andy HB (May 29, 2010)

Northerner said:


> So Dick van Dyke/Eliza Doolittle wins! Would be interesting if they could analyse the demographic of viewers/voters.



Yes! Now that you mention it, that's precisely it!! Dick van Dyke/Eliza Doolittle it was.

Strangely, I quite liked it though 

I also thought Graham Norton was very good. Understated and had me laughing out loud several times.

Andy


----------



## Andy HB (May 29, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Does Europe really hate us, or just the songs?



I did think that Josh was a little weak. His voice wasn't quite up to it (nerves I guess?). The song wasn't a good one either.


----------



## AlisonM (May 30, 2010)

10 points? We weren't even bad enough to get 'nul points'? How sad. I thought the whole thing was dire. I only used to watch it for Terry Wogan poking fun at the whole bit of nonsense. I hate Euro-pap anyway, now if they had had a metal band playing...


----------



## margie (May 30, 2010)

I was watching the BBC news this morning and one of the guests said that the German entry had been no 1 for weeks in Germany and had a lot of air time across Europe - so for many it wasn't the first time they had heard it.

The voting this year may also have been affected by being to vote without hearing the songs and not just that 15 minute spot. 

The voting is swayed partly through geography, Greece and Cyprus like the same kind of music so even if they weren't friends they would vote for the respective song. Then you have a very large Turkish community in Germany which leads to the Turkish entry getting lots of points there. 

Our entry was forgetable - you would have thought that Pete Waterman and Mike Stock could have produced something better.


----------



## am64 (May 30, 2010)

who actually won ?? germany


----------



## SacredHeart (May 30, 2010)

Yep. Germany won. The only good thing about this is that I seem to be able to mock this song quite well. This keeps making Andrew laugh


----------

